

Ask HN: Anyone looking for some help writing Python code? - iman453

I have about a years experience messing around with Python (built a Django based facebook app, and a few hobby apps), but am relatively new to software engineering. I'm looking to contribute to open source software, and I know the best way is to pick a project of interest on github and contribute to that, but I was really hoping to help out someone who's building something from scratch. Basically looking for a mentor, who I can learn from :) (and I promise to put in the hours and be productive!).<p>Here's hoping I don't get killed for asking this on HN :)
======
QuantumGuy
These guys could always use some help. <https://github.com/django/django>
<https://github.com/reddit/reddit> <https://github.com/ipython/ipython>
<https://github.com/kemayo/sublime-text-2-git> In all honesty though go find
one yourself;consider what interests you or what you would like to learn find
a codebase that does it and contribute.

~~~
iman453
Thanks for your reply!

------
lifeisstillgood
Contact me (address in profile) - there are two projects right now that could
benefit from fresh eyes - and I will be happy to share some lessons from 15
years in the trenches.

And no, no one on HN will kill for saying you are willing to work hard, have
already tried and just want help.

Cheers

~~~
iman453
Thanks so much for your reply! Just sent you an email.

